# Throbbing when accelerating...



## YouDontKnowMe (Dec 5, 2004)

So..Started my car and everything...started going... I felt that the acceleration to the car was poor..when i would press the gass..i would feel it throbbing..i have a whole in my exhaust...but it has been there for a while and i havnt felt it 2 hours before when iwas driving it...could it be cuz it was cold or something? sounds like its comming from the back of the car.. 91 Sentra SE 130k miles


----------



## YouDontKnowMe (Dec 5, 2004)

so umm..no one can take a stab at this?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

YouDontKnowMe said:


> so umm..no one can take a stab at this?


You get answers faster the more information you supply. Likely, nobody has replied simply because there could be so many factors that could make your car run poor. Yes, a hole in the exhaust could reduce velocity and performance, depends on where, how big, that kind of thing. Last tune-up? Clean the throttle body? Check fluids? As for the "throbbing", I'm not sure what you mean. Is it the sound the car makes? Like a r-r-r-r-r sound?


----------



## YouDontKnowMe (Dec 5, 2004)

sorry..tried not to sound like a dick on that last post.heh. kinda like a r-r-r-r-r-r sound..hmm how can i put this...u know how on some cars..you open up your sun roof and slide it back and whatever..and the guard on the front keeps flapping up and down due to the wind..and it makes that sound..its like that sound..but its kinda weird that i didnt notice it before when iwas driving it..its pretty damn noticable tho.....last tune up was last oil change..about 400 miles ago... and another question..what can i buy or do to patch the whole in the exhaust instead of buying a whole new one..im not lookng to dumping money in this thing..just a car to get me places since im still a youngin. Thanks


----------



## ufa (Oct 10, 2004)

YouDontKnowMe said:


> sorry..tried not to sound like a dick on that last post.heh. kinda like a r-r-r-r-r-r sound..hmm how can i put this...u know how on some cars..you open up your sun roof and slide it back and whatever..and the guard on the front keeps flapping up and down due to the wind..and it makes that sound..its like that sound..but its kinda weird that i didnt notice it before when iwas driving it..its pretty damn noticable tho.....last tune up was last oil change..about 400 miles ago... and another question..what can i buy or do to patch the whole in the exhaust instead of buying a whole new one..im not lookng to dumping money in this thing..just a car to get me places since im still a youngin. Thanks


I had similar noise and loss of acceleration as rpm's went up -- defective Mass Air Flow sensor, it wasn't connected properly.. Try pulling it out cleaning contacts and plugging it back in. I still get error codes randomly about it being 'shorted' or 'disconnected' -- but the operation seems somewhat normal.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

You also might want to pull off your cap of the distributor and see if their is any play in it, if it has alot of play in the rotor it my be your distributor going bad. This just happend to me. 50$ at a junk yard and I got one with no play in it vs. 200+$ new.


----------



## YouDontKnowMe (Dec 5, 2004)

well i checked it out and its my muffler..a hole a size of a dollar..i bout some sealer for it but when i turned the car on the next day it just blew right off...bought a new muffler for 45bucks...works good now..thanks


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I get a throbbing when accelerating in my car but that's just because I really love my car and enjoy driving it. Sometimes it happens when the car is shut off and parked and I'm looking at it. It's perfectly natural if you ask me.


----------

